# Prewar Streamlined Wagons



## saladshooter (Mar 30, 2021)

Howdy

I'm looking for original paint with heavy patina, rust holes ok streamlined prewar wagons. Lemme know whatcha Gots.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2021)

My favorites! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm ALWAYS on the hunt for 'em!! I'll let you AND Freqman1 know about da CRUSTY ones!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks Alan I can always use more crusty ones! V/r Shawn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 30, 2021)

Had one of these for a very short time ,bought it at the yearly big Turlock swapmeet a guy followed me all the back to my vendor spot and made me a offer I couldn't refuse,  it was a repop and still got purdy good return for it.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 31, 2021)

This one looks cool..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MURRAY-MER...EAMLINE-DESIGN/373374868624?campid=5335809022


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah I see why you guys are into these and the sleds - some awesome deco goodness going on.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 1, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-40...Original-Paint/363227153635?campid=5335809022
Not Crusty but a very good original.  There is a fine line between Crusty and rough.  If I was still buying this is the one.


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 1, 2021)

On my to do list...


----------



## 1motime (Apr 1, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> On my to do list...View attachment 1383810



Very cool alloy!


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 1, 2021)

1motime said:


> Very cool alloy!




Thank you! Nothing compared to what some of you guys have!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Alan I can always use more crusty ones! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1382989
> 
> ...



Wow Nice! What is that 5th one down. I have a Play boy like yours


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Wow Nice! What is that 5th one down. I have a Play boy like yours



ca. 1935 Globe Biltwell Aeroflite. I have all the parts to restore this one. These were reproduced at one time as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Apr 3, 2021)

Somebody could get killed if hit by one of those things at full downhill speed!  Biltwell is an understatement!


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 10, 2021)

I have these 3 crusty ones. Not sure on the original paint part on the last 2 though.


----------



## saladshooter (May 10, 2021)

Nice wagons. I appreciate the offer but looking for more streamlined styling and/or originality.

Thanks
Chad


10~18kustoms said:


> I have these 3 crusty ones. Not sure on the original paint part on the last 2 though.
> 
> View attachment 1408553
> 
> ...


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 8, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 22, 2022)

Really neat !


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2022)

Vince are you ready to make a deal on the Merc?!


vincev said:


> View attachment 1593570


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 23, 2022)

If I pass on any I’ll let ya know!! Just got this western flyer


----------

